# Pier Flounder Rigs?



## dpewitt

Headed down late next week and going to spend some time on the pier it looks like. Any recommendations on catching flounder from the pier, preferably on artificials? I am not planning on bringing any major live bait system, just a simple 5 gallon bucket and battery pump. Would something like a fish finder/carolina rig wtih a gulf shrimp work? Just looking for any suggestions so I can get rigged up and buy what I need ahead of time. thanks,


----------



## deeptracks

Bump some bull minnowsslowly along the bottom.


----------



## dpewitt

Can you buy bull minnows or is there a place to catch them? I'll be staying down west of Gulf Shores and will bring my cast net for sure.


----------



## deeptracks

I am in Gulf Breeze so I will let someone farther West advise about buying them over there. I would think yes, you could.


----------



## dpewitt

Thanks. Incoming or out-going tide the best time on the pier for Flounder?


----------



## deeptracks

I would suggest tidal movement a couple hours before and after high tide....


----------



## fisherboy20

or if you use a 1/4 oz jig head with a 3" gulp bait shrimp on the bottom and bump it every now and then


----------



## User6882

+1 on the gulps

gulps r gods gift to flounder fisherman


----------



## John B.

1/4, or 3/8ths oz. mission fishin' jighead with a Gulp! shrimp or Goby... 

bounce around the pilings about 1/4 ways out on the pier...

When you get in town, Swing by Hot Spots and introduce yourself.. i'll show ya the secret lure that i catch 90% of my flounder on out there.


----------



## Pier#r

Koncur about the Gulp Shrimp (Moulting or New Penny) on flounder.

Here's a5.25#r I caught last month bumping the grub off the bottom.


----------



## reelthrill

1/2 oz pompano jig. Put a mullet strip or belly strip from a spanish, hardtail, etc. cast it down the pier and slowly shake the bait back to you. Make sure and keep the bait on the bottom. You will not always feel a bite. Most of the time the bait will just seem like it is stuck on the bottom. If you feel this, just wait about 3 seconds and set the hook. Use a net to get them on the pier or they will generally shake the hook as you are bringing them up.


----------



## User6882

yea ive lost WAY too many flounder by not bringing a net


----------

